# Ulead Video Studio 9 Tech Support Needed



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

*Ulead Video Syudio 9 Tech Support Nedded*

I just installed the Ulead Video Studio 9 on my windows 8 pc I get to the part where I can record but when I click on record it gives me an error message saying that the device isn't detected what can I do to fix this problem, if anyone knoes let me knoe.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Ulead Video Syudio 9 Tech Support Nedded*

I don't see it as a listed os for this version System Requirements

Platform: Windows 2000 / 98 / NT / Me / XP


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

I just installed the Ulead Video Studio 9 on my windows 8 pc I get to the part where I can record but when I click on record it gives me an error message saying that the device isn't detected what can I do to fix this problem, if anyone knoes let me knoe.


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

I keep getting a message saying No video was captured. Please check if there is any input signal. There maybe no device selected. Every time I click on capture, why does this keep popping out.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are posting in the *Windows XP* forum. If your computer is *Windows 8*, I can move you to that forum. 
Have you attached your video camera to your computer to _capture_ video? When you choose to _Capture Video_ in ULead, it looks for a video camera attached to your computer to capture the video. 
If you just want to _edit_ a video file on your computer then choose *Create Movie* and *Edit*. Try posting in the Video Studio forum for better results. Corel User to User Web Board • Index page


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

I am trying to record gameplay from my xbox 360 to the pc I forgot to mention that


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I have merged your threads together. 
You need a video capture device like an EZ Cap from your computer, attached to your XBox. ww.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc_jEEJz384


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes I am using the EasyCap DC60 with it


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

How To Record Your Console Gameplay PS3,Wii,XBOX 360, PS2, SETUP EasyCap DC60 - YouTube
XBOX EasyCAP DC60 + | Game Footage - YouTube
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qc_jEEJz384


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

These videos are not helping, I still get the error message


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Uninstall all of it and reinstall but as stated previously the U lead version you have is not meant for that operating system


----------



## OoSuperGameRoO (Feb 15, 2013)

Do you know which program I can use with a windows 8 pc that can work with the easycap


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Check for a U lead update for win 8


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Video Studio X6 *supports Windows 8 Best video-editing software
And *Camtasia Studio 8* is excellent as well Camtasia Studio System Requirements


----------

